# hello from me



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi 
Just to introduce myself to you lovely ladies, 
My DD is now nearly 3 months and I can see us wanting a child again sooner rather than later
I ve read through some of the posts here and sympathise greatly with them.

so here I am!

Lotskyx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi *Lotsky*,

Congratulations on your DD. The early days are a magical time so enjoy it.

I know I found having a baby just makes me want another more.

Welcome to H4AM.

lol

Edna


----------

